# What gets your nerves



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

What gets on your nerves when you are away in your van.
The thing that annoys me most is when i am having something to eat or watching TV and people walk past the van close up and then stop and just about put their nose on the window and try to see what my van is like inside.
Maybe its the tinted windows but what a dam cheek some people have.


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2008)

*"Spar lorries"*
I always come face to face with a spar lorry, in a small tourist town 
with very narrow streets, and spar lorries do not reverse for any-one 
I often want to hold my ground, but spar lorry drivers
are always 6'2" and built like a barn door 
so I just politely reverse  
(cursing under my breath)
aaaaaaarrrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> *"Spar lorries"*
> I always come face to face with a spar lorry, in a small tourist town
> with very narrow streets, and spar lorries do not reverse for any-one
> I often want to hold my ground, but spar lorry drivers
> ...


The bigger they are the harder they fall


----------



## lenny (Mar 10, 2008)

Tailgaters( It must be the end of the world when you get stuck behind a motorhome/caravan, in thier opinion), even though we are travelling to our maximum legal limit, then they see a gap and go for it as if thier life depends on it,then pull in front with brake lights burning causing you to brake until the idiot see's his next gap. Good riddance, see you at the next Junction


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Tailgaters( It must be the end of the world when you get stuck behind a motorhome/caravan, in thier opinion), even though we are travelling to our maximum legal limit, then they see a gap and go for it as if thier life depends on it,then pull in front with brake lights burning causing you to brake until the idiot see's his next gap. Good riddance, see you at the next Junction



Aye Lenny that one gets me as well but i tend to slow down it realy P's them of, it's great when they bomb past you an you see them futher up the road stuck in a que.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 11, 2008)

Find a decent place: You know, good view of the sea, sheltered, pleasant, good vibe, plenty of room etc. Then some Dog-Thrust will come and park their Van right next to you.
They always get a***d when you don't want to be friendly and they always seem to sound like John Major. The more isolated the spot, the more irritating the people seem to be


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2008)

*GRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr*

Sorry but the things that annoy me whilst M/Hing are the same as when I was narrow boating, Like Trevor the people putting their faces to the window (imagine going up to their house and peering through the window), the annoying sod with the genny going like a demented hornet on steroids and Eberspacher heating units that sound like concord is taking off. Oh and of course the ever annoying bar-b-q lit by some idiot that puts firelighters and tesco value sausages on it at the same time and covers a square mile with acrid chemic smoke that makes a b-line for you sat outside or straight through all your open windows, that leaves you, your clothes and your van stinking for days........


----------



## Rover (Mar 11, 2008)

Real misserable s*ds,  all it takes is a good morning nothing more, but it makes for a pleasanter atmosphere.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 11, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Find a decent place: You know, good view of the sea, sheltered, pleasant, good vibe, plenty of room etc. Then some Dog-Thrust will come and park their Van right next to you.
> They always get a***d when you don't want to be friendly and they always seem to sound like John Major. The more isolated the spot, the more irritating the people seem to be


Aye Phil i have come across those one aswell.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 11, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Sorry but the things that annoy me whilst M/Hing are the same as when I was narrow boating, Like Trevor the people putting their faces to the window (imagine going up to their house and peering through the window), the annoying sod with the genny going like a demented hornet on steroids and Eberspacher heating units that sound like concord is taking off. Oh and of course the ever annoying bar-b-q lit by some idiot that puts firelighters and tesco value sausages on it at the same time and covers a square mile with acrid chemic smoke that makes a b-line for you sat outside or straight through all your open windows, that leaves you, your clothes and your van stinking for days........


It's wierd tresrikay how we all seem to meet the same kind of people out there the planet must be full of them.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 11, 2008)

Rover said:


> Real misserable s*ds,  all it takes is a good morning nothing more, but it makes for a pleasanter atmosphere.


There are some out there that dont know what a good morning is


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Sorry but the things that annoy me whilst M/Hing are the same as when I was narrow boating, Like Trevor the people putting their faces to the window (imagine going up to their house and peering through the window), the annoying sod with the genny going like a demented hornet on steroids and Eberspacher heating units that sound like concord is taking off. Oh and of course the ever annoying bar-b-q lit by some idiot that puts firelighters and tesco value sausages on it at the same time and covers a square mile with acrid chemic smoke that makes a b-line for you sat outside or straight through all your open windows, that leaves you, your clothes and your van stinking for days........


 
SHOW THEM THE MONKEY


----------



## t&s (Mar 11, 2008)

*we must be atractive*

theres always one the mr and mrs nosey  trying to see through the open door or window 
whenever i find a nice quiet spot away from it all someone has to park up about six foot away.
and wants to talk talk talk mostly un intresting rubish
 seems to always happen  whilst you are setting up or cooking outside 
i do like company but not the kind who force themselves on you and your space 
seems we have similar opinions


----------



## kell (Mar 11, 2008)

When I'm driving my spar truck through small towns and other road users want me to reverse.

People sitting in their vans blocking my view when I'm trying to see in.

People not wanting to talk with me about my matchstick model collection when I park next to them in a lonely beauty spot and strike up my Barbecue.

People saying good morning to me when I've still got hangover.

Motorhome drivers costing me several seconds by hogging the road when I'm out in my 20 year old XR3. Even when I get within a yard of them! 

Shall I get my coat!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 11, 2008)

wit annoy's me is when people park nearly in beside u,they park that close they can get there breakfast...C'mon gee's space.....


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2008)

kell said:


> When I'm driving my spar truck through small towns and other road users want me to reverse.
> 
> People sitting in their vans blocking my view when I'm trying to see in.
> 
> ...



Don't go yet, your genny's still running


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 11, 2008)

Brilliant post - keep it going!
People who run their battery flat and want to borrow your jump leads - and then try to connect them up the wrong way ie red to black
White trash gangsta chavs playing mindless "sound"
Litter - aargghhh!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 11, 2008)

Another one is boy racers in thier vroom vrooms pull up next to you with there beat box, boom didi boom boom, chucking there hotdonalds litter and coke cans out the window as the weel spin away


----------



## avandriver (Mar 11, 2008)

The one thing that realy annoys me to the point of swearing is the people who dont indicate corectly on roundabouts 


Steve


----------



## Trevor (Mar 11, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Don't go yet, your genny's still running



Don't worry he is bound to run out of petrol in a minute


----------



## kell (Mar 11, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Don't worry he is bound to run out of petrol in a minute



No problem, I'll nip out for some when I get the Mini-moto out for a play later on this lovely quiet evening.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 11, 2008)

kell said:


> No problem, I'll nip out for some when I get the Mini-moto out for a play later on this lovely quiet evening.



Ah well Kell looks like some sugar in the tank that will make it run much quieter, or maybe some fine bits of cotton wool very hard to clean out the system


----------



## kell (Mar 11, 2008)

avandriver said:


> The one thing that realy annoys me to the point of swearing is the people who dont indicate corectly on roundabouts
> 
> 
> Steve



And french drivers who must have been taught to indicate left at a roundabout when going straight ahead as so many of them do it!


----------



## kell (Mar 11, 2008)

And drivers everywhere who think that a roundabout is a straightonabout and cross all lanes cutting me up!
Don't get me started


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I will keep out of kells way, does,nt like maney drivers


----------



## kell (Mar 11, 2008)

cipro said:


> I think I will keep out of kells way, does,nt like maney drivers



I like all drivers who are perfect drivers, like wot I is


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 12, 2008)

*things that annoy*

bets that don't have a prize.garages that think that a lone woman is a money cow and rack up the price. leaving my radio on without switchin the fridge off and wakin up to a flat battery( i know its my own stupid fault)


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

irenerobbie said:


> bets that don't have a prize.garages that think that a lone woman is a money cow and rack up the price. leaving my radio on without switchin the fridge off and wakin up to a flat battery( i know its my own stupid fault)



Now, Now, This thread is about things that annoy us, so it can't be anything WE do cos we Is perfick, isn't us. Thats why we don't, offer, need or desire PRIZES!!!!!!!


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 12, 2008)

*desire*

yeh o.k tresrikay,i'm ticked off for my material ways. i wouldn't thank you for the big lottery win but i loveeeeeeeeeeeeee prizes/surprises. just little ones.

it doesn't get on my nerves being ticked off, "get off my land" types do it to me often.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2008)

And another thing,
Can you help me with a jump start, yes i can just get your jump leads out and i will pull over next to you. then what do they say, dont have any of those things.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2008)

when the weather is crap and we cant getaway,that's really annoys me bigtime


----------



## Trevor (Mar 13, 2008)

***** said:


> I thought that we were supposed to be a friendly lot
> and not a moan a lot


We are only human ***** and things get on everyones nerves sometimes mate


----------



## Trevor (Mar 13, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> when the weather is crap and we cant getaway,that's really annoys me bigtime


Aye hilly its worse when you plan a trip and the weather turns nasty but you have got to go with the flow


----------



## lenny (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I still consider myself to be a very friendly person, so much so that some people tend to take advantage of it.

BUT, what really gets on nerves are vehicle horns, what is their purpose?
were they designed to alert house occupants that their lift has arrived and it saves getting out and walking 10 yards and knocking on the door, or are they for that final farewell toot as they leave friends /family after all the goodbyes and waves.

Oh ,nearly forgot,did'nt it used to be illegal to sound your horn when stationary?

PS sorry if I'm moaning on a bit


----------



## Trevor (Mar 13, 2008)

lenny said:


> Well I still consider myself to be a very friendly person, so much so that some people tend to take advantage of it.
> 
> BUT, what really gets on nerves are vehicle horns, what is their purpose?
> were they designed to alert house occupants that their lift has arrived and it saves getting out and walking 10 yards and knocking on the door, or are they for that final farewell toot as they leave friends /family after all the goodbyes and waves.
> ...


I do believe thats true and after 11. 30 pm also, there has been a few times i have blew my horn when stationary, when someone has nearly reversed into me


----------



## avandriver (Mar 13, 2008)

You are allowed to use your horn when stationary to allert other road users of you 

You are not allowed to use your horn between the hours of 22.30 - 07.30 .



Steve


----------



## Trevor (Mar 14, 2008)

I need to brush up on the higway code


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 14, 2008)

Trevor said:


> I need to brush up on the higway code



so do a lot of us, if we're being honest


----------



## tigger (Mar 14, 2008)

Trevor said:


> I need to brush up on the higway code



No time like the present http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/index.htm and no need to buy it either


----------



## wigan pier (Mar 14, 2008)

avandriver said:


> You are allowed to use your horn when stationary to allert other road users of you
> 
> You are not allowed to use your horn between the hours of 22.30 - 07.30 .
> 
> ...



so wot u do run over everyone or wind ur window down and shout honk honk
the only reason u could not sound ur horn at night was  it might waken u up and you would crash ( long live spar truckers )


----------



## sammclouis (Mar 14, 2008)

avandriver said:


> You are allowed to use your horn when stationary to allert other road users of you
> 
> You are not allowed to use your horn between the hours of 22.30 - 07.30 .
> 
> ...



hi guys you must not use your horn between the hours of 11.30pm & 7am in a built up area... see here
those damn taxi's dont take a blind bit of notice though eh!!


----------



## sundown (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the horn should only be used only as a last resort,
(to warn drivers who aren't paying attention for example)
the time and effort used to sound your horn would be better applied 
to the brake or evasive action.
I often laugh at a roundabout, when some-one does something stupid,
I always give them a smile and wave them on.
and I always recieve an apologetic wave.
instead of the usual road rage etc.
"horns are for boy racers" us more mature gentleman drivers
have little use for them

btw. wigan pier, you're not really one of these "ahem" spar truckers are you?


----------



## sammclouis (Mar 14, 2008)

sundown said:


> I often laugh at a roundabout, when some-one does something stupid,
> I always give them a smile and wave them on.
> and I always recieve an apologetic wave.
> instead of the usual road rage etc.


thats the way to do it and i wish we all did it...i think the british are terrible for road rage..everybody makes mistakes and i think the british cant wait to get on the horn and use sign language!!
i will admit i do sometimes mutter under my breath...but you have really got to remember that it may be you on the recieving end of some abuse next time...


----------



## dogseal (Mar 14, 2008)

Trevor said:


> What gets on your nerves when you are away in your van.
> The thing that annoys me most is when i am having something to eat or watching TV and people walk past the van close up and then stop and just about put their nose on the window and try to see what my van is like inside.
> Maybe its the tinted windows but what a dam cheek some people have.



Nothing annoys me..I've learned not to give a sh1t! 
( Folks would probably live longer if they do that...)

Let them eat cake, I say...


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 14, 2008)

dogseal said:


> Nothing annoys me..I've learned not to give a sh1t!
> ( Folks would probably live longer if they do that...)
> 
> Let them eat cake, I say...



wit ur tellin me if u were sitting in a nice wee quiet spot chillin,
watching the world go by,then a gang of neds appear two minutes away from u and start to light fireworks .and the silent valley u were in ten minutes ago
is no longer quiet,, that would'nt annoy u..Cmonnnnnnnnn m8,who u kiddin ,it done ma heed in...


----------



## dogseal (Mar 14, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> wit ur tellin me if u were sitting in a nice wee quiet spot chillin,
> watching the world go by,then a gang of neds appear two minutes away from u and start to light fireworks .and the silent valley u were in ten minutes ago
> is no longer quiet,, that would'nt annoy u..Cmonnnnnnnnn m8,who u kiddin ,it done ma heed in...



So you never let firworks off as a kid?


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 14, 2008)

dogseal said:


> So you never let firworks off as a kid?



aye u r rite mate,but there's a place for fire works,it's no in beutiful quiet glen
were u have annimals grazing,,and the wild life buzzin,neds should keep to the cities,,,


----------



## dogseal (Mar 14, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> aye u r rite mate,but there's a place for fire works,it's no in beutiful quiet glen
> were u have annimals grazing,,and the wild life buzzin,neds should keep to the cities,,,



Correct.

If theres one thing that p1sses me off its folks that chuck rubbish away.
I was at spurn point last year..the seaward side of the point looked like a rubbish tip
on the beach. Paper cups..old tyres..Shame really.

What are they thinking about when they just throw their rubbish away?


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 14, 2008)

*spot on mate*



dogseal said:


> Correct.
> 
> If theres one thing that p1sses me off its folks that chuck rubbish away.
> I was at spurn point last year..the seaward side of the point looked like a rubbish tip
> ...



i hate  that aswell,ive actually went down and had a word with some guy's and lassie's enjoy ur weekend here. but dont leave a mess,ive seen it to often a few guy's set a pitch for ther tent the place was spotless when they arrive, when they leave it's a different story all together .they leave the site like midden,it discusst's me seeing that sort of behavoir..leave the place as u find it .. that's my motto....


----------



## sundown (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with you I learned my lesson as a teenager
i stopped at traffic lights, lit a cigarette and threw my empty packet
out the window.  A young lad on a bike picked it up and said
"excuse me sir,I think you dropped this!"
I was so taken aback that I thanked him. 
but ive been litter concious ever since


----------



## dogseal (Mar 14, 2008)

sundown said:


> I agree with you I learned my lesson as a teenager
> i stopped at traffic lights, lit a cigarette and threw my empty packet
> out the window.  A young lad on a bike picked it up and said
> "excuse me sir,I think you dropped this!"
> ...



Litter acorns. I get a pocketfull before they get eaten & chuck them around..
You never know..One of them is a 4ft tree, in my garden..after ten years.

Potting them up first gives them a better chance.

I read something on the net that said civilization is old guys, planting trees that they
will not live long enough to see.

Kinda true..


----------



## Geoff.W (Mar 15, 2008)

Trevor said:


> What gets on your nerves when you are away in your van.



The local authority "jobsworths" who put overnighting/camping restrictions on nice parking areas that are well away from houses and are empty at night, where parking up is not going to inconvenience or harm anyone.


----------



## wigan pier (Mar 15, 2008)

*spar trucker*



sundown said:


> I think the horn should only be used only as a last resort,
> (to warn drivers who aren't paying attention for example)
> the time and effort used to sound your horn would be better applied
> to the brake or evasive action.
> ...



 no not now but ive spent many a hour trying to get a 40ft rig thoese little welsh villages


----------



## Trevor (Mar 15, 2008)

I am not being sexist here but it but gets on my nerves when i see women looking in the rear view mirror checking their makeup,hair,and the rest of it at 70 mile an hour and on the mobile phone at same time.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 15, 2008)

***** said:


> I can do that as well as holding and eating a packet of crisps, holding and drinking a cup of tea and lighting up a fag
> But putting the make up on while looking in the wing mirror is an art


Ah well ***** mate they get a lot of practice some even do it in gale force winds.


----------

